# blood raven speedpaint



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

hey guys its been too long since I posted anything here so I thought I'd get it updated with a cheeky little speedpaint 



 I whipped up of....


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

what you do it on?


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

photoshop CS3


----------



## warghuul (Dec 28, 2009)

I wish I had that kinda artistic talent


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Sweet. is that a programme you buy or is it available over the web. similar to open office


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

You are amazing.
Always enjoy your work.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Amazing work, Slaine! 

And CaptainLoken, you could try GIMP for free. Photoshop does cost money.


----------

